# Do I HAVE to fill out a 1099?



## karbotilne5 (Jun 20, 2020)

I worked a seasonal job recently and the company is out of Canada. I was originally told they don’t need any info (SSC, birth certificate, etc) and that they don’t report anything. The season is over and I was paid in company personal checks but they also sent a 1099 form with it so now I’m kind of screwed.
Now here’s the trickier part, I never gave the company my social or anything so they don’t have that info in their end for their 1099 and also I realized on my last check they spelt my name wrong (one letter off) so I’ve cashed them no problem but on their end it’s wrong.
Basically is there any way I could get away with not filing the 1099 and not getting nabbed.
Please help !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If you were paid under $600, no worries. If over $600 the company is required to report it directly to the IRS and supply you a 1099. And the fines to a company that doesn't comply are quite severe....per day fines....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> If you were paid under $600, no worries. If over $600 the company is required to report it directly to the IRS and supply you a 1099. And the fines to a company that doesn't comply are quite severe....per day fines....


Even Canadian companies?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Even Canadian companies?


OP did not make it clear where the seasonal job was located....so if the location was IN US and OP is a US citizen, then yes there would be no difference.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> OP did not make it clear where the seasonal job was located....so if the location was IN US and OP is a US citizen, then yes there would be no difference.


They stated the company was from Canada . I don't know what role of any rule that plays if they are a citizen and reside here in the States but it might change things &#129335;&#127996; vvvvvvv


karbotilne5 said:


> I worked a seasonal job recently and the company is out of Canada


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They stated the company was from Canada . I don't know what role of any rule that plays if they are a citizen and reside here in the States but it might change things &#129335;&#127996; vvvvvvv


OP says company is out of Canada, however the job may still have been in the US?

Either way I don't know what the reporting requirements are. However, regardless of the reporting end you are supposed to report all income. So now it becomes a moral issue. I tend to do the right think and report my income.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting. I do the opposite. If there is a good chance the income has not been reported I never declare it. It's a "taxation without representation" argument. All told between Fed, State, and local, we are severely overtaxed in this country. To much waste, fraud and abuse and not enough oversight over the foxes draining the system.

/mini-rant

Still, for the OP, since they did comply by sending you a 1099, it is risky to assume they did not forward it to the Feds with your address. Social or no social, the Feds may match it to you. Risk level on a scale of 1-5: 3


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> They stated the company was from Canada


Yes, they did. And not clear where location was where the activity occurred. Where a company is HQ'd is not relevant. The location of the actual business activity is.


----------

